# Hello from new york



## loveduffy

hello my name is loveduffy I ride a belgian guy he love to trail ride I hope to do more riding if the weather holes up well that is me :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Loveduffy 
nice to meet you 
hope to see you around


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Welcome fellow new yorker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy

thank you I am still getting use to how this site works so far wow there is a lot to read


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!! Please share some pics of your horse with us!


----------



## loveduffy

I will work on how to post pictures


----------



## DuffyDuck

NO WAY, ANOTHER DUFFY ;D

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## loveduffy

yes I was surprised when I saw you name, he is a draft horse, Belgium


----------



## DuffyDuck

Mine is Westfalen mare  but her nick name is Duffy duck as she's pigeon toed lol!


----------



## loveduffy

how do you post pictures I can not find how


----------



## DuffyDuck

Go to ;Go Advanced' and there should be a picture of a paperclip, press that and another window should pop up and ask you to browse and load


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Welcome to the forum


----------



## loveduffy

I hope this works


----------



## loveduffy

it worked


----------



## Country Woman

I love your Belgian


----------



## waresbear

Nice horse, welcome to the forum.


----------



## loveduffy

this is My Duffy


----------



## Country Woman

He is beautiful


----------



## Druydess

Welcome LD from a former New Yorker!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## loveduffy

Thank you for the comments I love this boy of mine


----------



## Mdawn

Very nice looking boy  I love drafts <3


----------



## franknbeans

Welcome from another (part time) New yorker, and fellow drafty rider!


----------



## loveduffy

thank you both what part of NY are you from I am from westchester area


----------



## franknbeans

I am in the Finger Lakes.


----------



## loveduffy

I have not been there is the riding nice


----------



## franknbeans

Yes, Gorgeous.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## iridehorses

loveduffy said:


> thank you both what part of NY are you from I am from westchester area


Where in Westchester? I used to live in Briarcliff before moving to PA in the 80's (then SC). I used to board on the edge of the Rockefeller estate.


----------



## loveduffy

wow it is a small world I work next to the park and that is were I ride all the time


----------



## iridehorses

I rode those trails for years before moving out of state. Loved them! They used to close the trails twice per year when the Rockefellers had a huge gathering and the carriages used to come out. If you were able to get near the trails, you were able to see them being driven around in those antique buggies.

We used to ride to the top of some of the hills and be able to get a view of the estate. There are some places where there are fountains built into walls where we were told they used for watering the dogs when they were out hunting. There are 3 stone bridges as well if I remember correctly.

I used to board at a place called Beech Hill


----------



## loveduffy

It is all still there they do not do a big carriage drive any more and beech hill farm is still there they son john runs it now


----------



## iridehorses

Must be John Jr then. They used to have rental horses at the top barn. My horses were in the bottom, left barn ... in fact, if I remember correctly, the middle stall on the left as you enter the barn. 

Great trails, I miss them. The carriage rides were during the times of John D and Happy.


----------



## loveduffy

yes john jr and they do not do rental any more the park is more people them ever so some days it is pack walker joggers in the fall look out


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Your not far from me at all Duff I'm about 45 min away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is a lot of horse! pretty boy, though-is he gentle?


----------



## loveduffy

so when are you coming to ride at the Rockefeller state park?


----------

